
Autonomous Vehicles Will Be DOA - rbanffy
http://www.electronicdesign.com/automotive/autonomous-vehicles-will-be-doa
======
SlowBro
I can't imagine it'll always be DOA, but perhaps the 'D' in DOA stands for
delayed?

In my lifetime driver assistance has grown from power steering to ABS systems
to traction control to stability control to smart cruise to automatic
emergency braking to lane keeping, etc. The author makes reference to advanced
driver-assistance systems (ADAS), V2V and V2X radios.

What other advances might remove more and more human element from the vehicle
in the next 50 years? Would we barely provide any driving inputs by the year
2068?

And would future drivers be more open to autonomous vehicles, if they grew up
riding in cars that one only had to turn on the vehicle, speak the
destination, and slightly move the wheel here and there?

The article reminds me of predictions in the early 1990s that the internet
would in the future be no more important than fax machines.

P.S. I'm no autonomous vehicle fanboy, just stating it like I see it.

------
aurizon
BS, autonomity will get better and better, year by year. Highways will get
e-markers as the car sensors get better and better. I give it 5 years and they
will be capable of the task of e-marked highways. The e-marking will take a
while. E-marking can be a dense matrix of grid points in retro reflector cat
eyes with some sort of bar code or QR code that is remote sensed, it could be
RF based as well as IR based. On straight lines they can be 1000 feet apart.
In downtown London = closer. Some areas will stay manual drive of the sensory
grid is not up to it. Might take 20-30 for the fleet to change over and all
the sensors to be emplaced, we have billions of cars and they will each live
for as many as 20-30 years in second/third/fourth/fifth....owners?? Unless
space aliens with orbital magnets who want iron swoop down...

